# Mobile Buffed - Weitergabe des Links zu einem Artikel unmöglich



## Wynn (13. November 2014)

Ich rufe Buffed Mobil auf meinen Smartphone auf.

 

Ich klicke auf den Artikel auf Buffed Mobil zum Garnisons Level Guide.

 

Wenn ich jetzt oben auf die Adresszeile meines Handy Browsers gehe steht da Buffed Mobil Link zur Hauptseite aber nicht Buffed Mobil / Link zum Artikel.

Auch geöffneten Artikel in Buffed Mobil als Lesezeichen hinzufügen ergibt nur Link auf Buffed Mobil aber nicht auf Buffed Mobil / Link zum Artikel.

 

Auch können Links von Buffed Mobil nicht geteil werden via:

 

E-Mail

Facebook

Whats App

 

Es erscheint ein Link mit der Überschrift des Artikels und dadrunter der Link zur Hauptseite von Buffed Mobil. Es sollte aber ein Link zum Artikel auf Buffed Mobil erscheinen.

 

Browser auf Smartphone Standard no name und Chrome aktuell probiert - beides das selbe Problem.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2014)

Huhu,

 

wir können das leider nicht reproduzieren.

Wir gehen mit dem Smartphone per Chrome/Safari/Opera auf die Seite, wählen einen Artikel und können dann in der Adresszeile beim Touch darauf auch die richtige URL sehen, kopieren und verlinken.

 

Kannst du ggfs. Screenshots davon machen, was du genau meinst?


----------

